# powerlifting documentary



## psych (Jan 15, 2014)

Carl Yngvar Christensen Documentary NRK1 - YouTube








This is a real heavy weight!

Alot of younger powerlifiters that don't do USAPL and IPF need to understand that they have a VERY strict rule not only on depth but on round time.  If you ever go to a meet and they take a break/intermission between events they don't do that in these feds. You do your last squat then right into your bench warm ups.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2014)

So fuckin true . Timing out use to be a major consideration psych. Seeing I have not been to a meet in forever did not know what feds are still tight on that. Why you up at 119 am ?   T


----------



## gobot (Jan 15, 2014)

How does a guy like that get away with eating "normal"?


----------



## psych (Jan 15, 2014)

gobot said:


> How does a guy like that get away with eating "normal"?



Genetics.  Alot of people that call powerlifiters fat, mainly the clean ones, don't understand that their genetics are awesome.  They all look the same too, pear shaper bodies. Their legs are just tree trunks.


----------



## gobot (Jan 15, 2014)

It just seems that even with great genetics he would need to be packing away the calories and his diet didn't seem a whole lot different than mine.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 15, 2014)

psych said:


> Carl Yngvar Christensen Documentary NRK1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> This is a real heavy weight!
> ...



You make a great point and let me make another if I may along the same lines. I have no issue with bench or deadlift specialists as they add a lot to the sport, but what I do want to note is that when a "specialist" breaks a record or attempt made by of a full power guy then it doesn't get the same respect from me.

I mean...a specialist not only can focus on training, but has more energy for the lift. Not only that but they can be unpropotionate in their physique. if your a bench specialist you don't need to carry as much mass in your glutes and legs. This makes a difference when focusing on making weight.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree 100%

Also how can the WR lift list be compared to the legends (single ply) when the new holders are all multi and monolift?


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 16, 2014)

Good point . I was talking with Ed yesterday psych and mentioned i could not
"set up" with out a walk out .I did that way so long I know no other. 
You are able to mono or walk out if I am correct..  Hey what time you been getting in during the week now? T


----------



## psych (Jan 16, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Good point . I was talking with Ed yesterday psych and mentioned i could not
> "set up" with out a walk out .I did that way so long I know no other.
> You are able to mono or walk out if I am correct..  Hey what time you been getting in during the week now? T



530 pm and Wednesday and Saturday I train at Lances


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 17, 2014)

psych said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Also how can the WR lift list be compared to the legends (single ply) when the new holders are all multi and monolift?




I agree totally. Even single ply technology has improved since yesteryear. I don't think multi ply guys could walk out to be honest with you. It would be interesting to see a 800LB raw squatter take on a 800lb multiply squatter, but they both had to walk it out. My money is on the raw.

Hawk


----------

